# Credit in Canada



## cesposito (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a question about moving to Canada, specifically Vancouver. I was wondering how credit works over there. For example, if someone moves from the States to Canada does their credit follow them or do you have to start your life in the new country with no credit?

Thanks in advance for your help

Cat


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi There, 

I'm Canadian living in Vancouver, my husband is German and arrived here in 2000. Typically it is much easier for Americans to get credit here than a European, especially if you already have an established credit rating with the US credit agencies like equifax. Best is to open a bank account with all your documents and they should be able to process your application from there

Best of luck.

Gercan


----------



## wil83 (Aug 21, 2008)

Credit is slow and painful (except credit cards).
CIBC seems to be the most reasonable. I had banked with TD for ever and they were unwilling to give a mortgage, car loan, or credit card. CIBC, even though I had never banked there, was helpful and helped me with everything...


----------



## Abs (Sep 1, 2008)

*About Credit In Canada*



cesposito said:


> I have a question about moving to Canada, specifically Vancouver. I was wondering how credit works over there. For example, if someone moves from the States to Canada does their credit follow them or do you have to start your life in the new country with no credit?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Cat


In Canada your credit is 0 till you build it up by account activity at any Canadian bank that you opened an account at, Unless you attached your foreign account credit to it, if that is the case your entitled to joint credit.
Choose a bank that has branches in both countries that way credit can be transfered. I hope that helped ya some.


----------



## ian-joiner (Oct 24, 2008)

moving from states to canada your credit follows, europe to canada you start again


----------

